# Sirius "steals" 20 years of Stern's CBS brodcasts



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius has paid CBS $2M for the right to broadcast/use the Stern recordings from 1985 to 2005.

http://www.shareholder.com/sirius/EdgarDetail.cfm?CIK=908937&FID=950117-06-2437&SID=06-00

Sirius will be able to use the recordings through 12/2010. $2M appears to be pretty cheap for 20 years of recordings.

For those of you that hate Stern, we know that you wouldn't have paid $0.02.

Sirius can probably make money buy just adding an additional Stern channel and running the CBS shows. For the 4.5 years remaining, they would only have to sell a little over $1,000/day in advertising.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

if they sign on a 3rd channel with the old shows 

i will sign up in a heartbeat


----------



## CyberZombie (Mar 13, 2006)

When Howard was leaving he said that CBS would give him his old stuff for $40M, but Howard told them to shove it. Another time, I recall CBS wanted to be part of the Sirius deal and Howard though they were crazy. Finally, I remembered Howard mentioned he offered CBS ad money if could use he old stuff.

The settlement only states that Sirius paid, but what is unknown is did Howard and the rest of the people name on the lawsuit pay anything? Was this all a publicist stunt?

Know poor Howard wouldn't have to redo his old bits because his new stuff is so revolution.  I love Howard, but enough with the whack pack and strippers & porn stars.

I think the old stuff would add to the show for flashback, but just running in on one station might get old. I recall when they ran the "best of" people would hate them. Also, the "best of" was put together like in disorder.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Stern Productions originally announced that they planned for three radio channels. Sirius subscribers back when Howard 100 and 101 were broadcasting ground loop hums for a couple of months may have noticed there was an unallocated channel 102. There were plans to use most of the time on this third channel to air the old Best-Of shows if and when their rights were acquired.

Today channel 102 is no longer unallocated and at the same time HSP has found that it's extremely difficult to fill up 48 hours of programming every day, let alone 72 hours of programming each and every day. Must be even harder with HS taking 20 weeks of vacation per year and not broadcasting live morning shows on Friday. To save face channel 101 is almost always used for west coast feeds except for the Bubba The Love Sponge show and trial shows like Ferral.

There most likely will never be a third Howard channel.

Still, these are interesting developments.


----------

